# Linking it all together



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

This came up in the Miller's Pond thread. Are there techy spots, stunts, etc., at you're home area that you spend a lot of time sessioning? I love being able to link tricky spots smoothly into a faster paced ride, so I should probably stop and session some areas more.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

I like being able to link stuff together too, but sometimes you need to hit a particular stunt a few times before it starts getting smooth.  There's been a few times this year that I've been at the back of the pack and skipped obstacles that wouldn't have minded trying, but didn't because I didn't want to fall further back, or get hurt while the rest of my group was down the trail.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 12, 2009)

did i just get poached??  :blink:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

awww, I was hoping this would be about linking turns while carving... :lol:

I just ride.  I really don't put a whole lot of thought into it like I do on the snow.


----------



## JD (May 12, 2009)

Used to.  Then once it's all dialed, to link it all and clean it all is the shizzle.  At one point in stowe you could go for a hour plus XC ride and hit 20-30 log rides, drops, and gap jumps all along sweet flowing singletrack with some nasty climbing thrown in as well.  Each stunt we spent a bunch of time hitting over and over, then would just ride.  It just became the trail.  To get it all clean on one ride was super rare.  On very rare occasions we would have a group of 4-5 roll everything.  Then everyone started getting hurt...I don't think the area has been raked or ridden in 2 years...


----------



## BigJay (May 12, 2009)

JD said:


> I don't think the area has been raked or ridden in 2 years...



See, that's always what amazes me with Stowe Area... more trails and opportunity then you can think of! In Jay, we have loops here and there... but everything gets ridden because there isn't too much to ride... 20miles on each side of the mountain... That's it.

Stowe seems to be like: There is a trail out there... don't know exactly how it's been, we've been poking that way instead this year... Wow! So many builders to start stuff it's incredible!

Thanks for the vibe!


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Still looking to do a little more sessioning this year to get the hang of a few stunts.  I don't mind stopping a few times a ride, but I've been on a couple where the group was stopping every 10 feet to session something or other, that got old quick.


----------

